# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Anthropomorphic maps?

## Kangaroo

Not even sure whether that's the correct word, but it's the closest I could scramble for to describe the maps here:

http://lcweb2.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampage...ic+information

I couldn't locate whether it had been posted up already, so apologies if this is a repeat.   The maps reminded me for some reason of Gidde's "Archetypal Fantasy Map" though Gidde's was of course more creative.  :Smile:

----------


## Syt

There were plenty of those in the 19th century, usually showing a map of Europe with the countries shown in similar style:






Even the Japanese joined:



It became less popular during the 20th century, but I recall a 1950s map of that style.

You can find a number of these when googling for "Satirical Map".

----------


## Kangaroo

Thanks - you're right.  I found a wealth of such maps when I searched that term.   I also remember a few from the WW eras but I didn't realize there were so many, or such older ones as well.

----------


## Rythal

in case you missed this one:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=8426

----------

